# 2nd Batch of Bacon -



## sgriff49 (Aug 1, 2016)

This was my 2nd batch of bacon I finished up this weekend using a different recipe which called for natural flavors such has Maple Syrup and a little Bourbon.  Like how it turned out and flavor was good.  I am in trouble now as the wife said great gift idea how about you make bacon and canadian bacon for family and friends, I guess I better keep practicing since come November I will have to knock out a few pounds of it.  













IMG_0083(1).JPG



__ sgriff49
__ Aug 1, 2016


----------



## bena (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice color!  congrats!


----------



## papa t (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks awesome. Getting ready to do my first bacon this weekend still looking for a good cure recipe. We really like step by step pictures so we can see the process you used. 
Keep up the great job the bacon looks great.
POINT!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2016)

Really nice color on your bacon!

Al


----------



## sgriff49 (Aug 4, 2016)

Papa

Since I am a newbie I will do a step by step of the process with pics next batch.  the biggest thing I did on this batch was I cut into 3rds with each about 3 lbs each, used real maple syrup, brown sugar, and a little bourbon.  I used food saver bags and vacuum a little air out and sealed.  I used pink curing salt, but next time will try Tender Quick.  I haven't perfected my cold smoking technique, however tried cold smoking cheese this past weekend.  I cured for 7 days and then I rinse and soak my slabs for about 45 minutes then dry and placed in fridge for 24 hrs.  I have a Traeger and used Apple wood pellets and placed on smoke setting and was able to keep at 140-150 until I got to 150 internal temp.  I did this in evening as was too hot in afternoon.  This recipe I took from a YT video and modified it a little.  It was a guy who used his Traeger grill to do a slab.  Pork Belly was from Costco as the always have plenty of them.  I however found local butcher who carries bellies and next Wednesday will pick a slab from him to try.


----------



## papa t (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a trager also i have smoked alot of things this year but never bacon.
I am getting ready to take it on myself. They say to cold smoke to keep it under 80degrees but thats not my thing yet. I figured i Conquer it with hot smoke before i go cold lol.


----------



## disco (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice looking bacon.

How do I get on your gift list?

Disco


----------

